# Mavs pleased with direction of team



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.dfw.com/mld/startelegram...39696.htm?source=yahoodist&content=dfw_sports 



> Mavs pleased with direction of team
> 
> By DWAIN PRICE
> 
> ...




The article does mention that Christie is likely to start. Stackhouse, Daniels, and Van Horn off the bench....that's a damn good bench,


----------



## damaverick19 (Mar 24, 2005)

im excited about the defense our starting five bring. Dirk is actualy the weakest of the five starters at defense, and he isnt half bad. Christie and howard is a lethat combo on defense for the 2-3. I'm lloking foward to seeing those 2 work together


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

yea Christie and Howard will really cause problems for the opposing teams perimeter shooters. I like that we have a lot of offense coming off the bench. We have a great coach and a nice future.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

> and promoting Rolando Blackman to assistant coach


 :banana: 

Rolando was my favorite Mav back in the late 80s.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I love the fact we have a bench full of players who could be starting on other teams. We have players to fill any place where a starter might be struggeling. We're built for a championship. Now lets go get one!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea we are built for a championship and we have the talent. I just hope we have someone that could lead us.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

The Future7 said:


> Yea we are built for a championship and we have the talent. I just hope we have someone that could lead us.


 Doug Christie's Wife :clap:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

:rofl: Maybe she can teach the rest of the Mavs a few hand signals


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I think that you guys have a really good roster, and can compete for the title...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

stevemc said:


> I love the fact we have a bench full of players who could be starting on other teams. We have players to fill any place where a starter might be struggeling. We're built for a championship. Now lets go get one!


What players on your bench could start on other teams? :raised_ey 

The Mavs are not a contender.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Amareca said:


> What players on your bench could start on other teams? :raised_ey
> 
> The Mavs are not a contender.


Stackhouse, Van Horn, and Daniels. Thats 3. And the Mavs are just as much contenders(if not more) than the Suns. At least the Mavs know what their own end of the court looks like.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Amareca said:


> What players on your bench could start on other teams? :raised_ey
> 
> The Mavs are not a contender.


Your done.... go back to the Suns board.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Amareca said:


> What players on your bench could start on other teams? :raised_ey
> 
> The Mavs are not a contender.



You got some studying to do if you think the Mavs are not a contendor.


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

Amareca said:


> What players on your bench could start on other teams? :raised_ey
> 
> The Mavs are not a contender.


hey remember this when the mavs win the title and havent u hear on espn or anything THE MAVS ARE CONTENDERS!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I like the Mavs line up right now. As long as everyone stays healthy they should be in very good shape.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> What players on your bench could start on other teams?
> 
> The Mavs are not a contender.


Come back and talk more trash. You're team had their Sacramento King like run last year and are done for this year. They are older and slower. They'd also kill to have any of our bench players since PHX's bench is as shallow as Paris Hilton.


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

stevemc said:


> Come back and talk more trash. You're team had their Sacramento King like run last year and are done for this year. They are older and slower. They'd also kill to have any of our bench players since PHX's bench is as shallow as Paris Hilton.


hahahaha nice one steve!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Owned


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

stevemc said:


> Come back and talk more trash. You're team had their Sacramento King like run last year and are done for this year. They are older and slower. They'd also kill to have any of our bench players since *PHX's bench is as shallow as Paris Hilton.*


ZING!


----------

